# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  ریاضی عمومی

## M I N A

سلام  دوستان من دنبال یک مرجع خوب برای ریاضی عمومی 1 ( حساب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال و هندسه تحلیلی) می گردم که کامل و مفهومی توضیح داده باشه.
کتاب کدوم یک از نویسنده های  زیر به نظرتون بهتره و تفاوتشون در چیه؟
توماس -لیتهلد-آدامز-سیلورمن-تام آپوستل-مسعود نیکوکار-علی رضا
پیشاپیش تشکر

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

واسه کنکور یا دانشگاه؟

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## Parniya

بیشتر استوارت و سیلورمن ب گوش ما خورده والا!
استوارت خیلی بهتره 
اگه کتابا رو ببینی متوجه میشی خودت
اکثرا دیدم میگن سیلورمن سنگینه!!
خودمم دارم استفاده هم کردم
اما متن کتاب استوارت رو بخونی همه چی دستت میاد!
واسه من ک اینطور بود!!

----------


## M I N A

> واسه کنکور یا دانشگاه؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


برای دانشگاه میخوام بدرد کنکور هم بخوره خوبه.

----------


## M I N A

Up

----------


## Mehran93071

توماس هم درسته سطحش پایینه ولی روون و خوب توضیح داده ولی استوارت هم خوبه و الان خوب رو بورسه  :Yahoo (83):

----------

